# green/cateye tutorial [link]



## spencoh (Jul 24, 2006)

how to do this











http://forum.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...7D50EA30399609


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jul 24, 2006)

This came out really nice...I love our turorials!  Please do more!


----------



## star1692 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow girl!  You freaking rock!


----------



## LordxCupcake (Jul 25, 2006)

oOo that is very lovely and helpful! thank you very much for posting!


----------



## saraa_b (Jul 26, 2006)

Gorgous!! I wish I could do a cateye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm too shakey haha


----------



## babyxbianca (Aug 13, 2006)

pretttttty color


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 2, 2006)

Pretty!  And what I love most about this is that it doesn't have 10,000 steps or use 10,000 products, and it looks as amazing as all the ones that do.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love greens!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 6, 2007)

This is so beautiful. I love how you showed how to do the wing; I always have trouble with this!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 6, 2007)

awsome look, i love your liner, thank you !


----------



## breathless (Jul 6, 2007)

ooooo. thanks!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

awwww my handis shaky but you did a really good job!!!


----------

